

Bill To Allow Use Of Drones For Certain Purposes Proposed In New York - tensafefrogs
http://yorktown.dailyvoice.com/news/bill-allow-use-drones-certain-purposes-proposed-new-york

======
tensafefrogs
> "It would also prevent unmanned aircraft from being improperly used by
> creating two new crimes: the illegal use of an unmanned aircraft to capture
> images and the offense of possessing or distributing the image."

Terrible.

